# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Boxxer RC oder TEAM?

## mw25

Hallo,

Habe am Wochenende ein Giant Glory 0 2015 gebraucht erworben. Laut Herstellerangaben ist hier die Boxxer Team verbaut. Auch laut Verkäufer ist die Originale Gabel verbaut.

Jetzt stelle ich Zuhause fest, das an der Innenseite der Gabel ein Aufkleber mit 27,4 / RC angebracht ist. Es ist aber der Charger Dämpfer verbaut. Einstellräder passen auch mit den Originalen Bilder der Team überein.

Ist das nun jetzt eine TEAM oder eine umgebaute RC?

Oder wurde damals einfach ein RC Gehäuse hergenommen und nur die Charger Einheit verbaut??

LG

----------


## noox

Soweit ich weiß, ist das "Gehäuse" ja eh identisch. Also Standrohre und Casting.

----------


## mw25

Ja aber warum ist ein RC Aufkleber oben wenn’s eig. A Team ist?  
Bin mit rockshox ned so vertraut wie mit Fox. 
Lg

----------


## JD4YOU

Wie noox ja schon gesagt hatte sind ja die RC und TEAM und soweit ich weiß auch die WC Castings und Standrohre gleich ,also wenn wirklich die Charger Kartusche Konpression verbaut ist würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen !!

VG

----------

